# Gtp



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

a while back LIUSPEED posted that GTP/importfan was remolding their body kits etc. does anyone know if this is done already or not?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are still in process of doing that still.

to my knowledge they are taking every kit possible of theirs and remolding and re fitting everything.

but if u really want gtp kits and stuff i can get u great deals on those.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

im looking for that R34 kit. i duno why but i really like it. would the kits you sell have fitment problems also?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know vis omega kit is a R34 design.. they have it on www.nopionline.com


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

GTP = crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap.

Not that I don't like their products or anything  ...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *GTP = crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap.
> 
> Not that I don't like their products or anything  ... *



Care to tell us how you REALLY feel Samo?


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

not to sway from the subject of gtp kits, but wut other kits/lips can u get a deal on, liuspeed?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i get them for really cheap.

samo i know GTP gear are crap for now but so far they are working not to be crap.

sentra_hilo those are GTP kits i cant guarentee perfect fit ment @all.


----------

